# Truma Duomatic



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

I've just got myself a used hymer and with it is a duomatic kit that needs fitting. 

There looks to be the dual valve and a remote unit with summer/winter settings where the leads from both valves plug into.

My question is, do I have something missing as there doesn't seem (at first glance) to be a way to connect any of this to a 12v supply or do I need to take the control to pieces ?

Also, I have a single propane cylinder in at the moment, how can I tell if it is a uk cylinder or european. Does it matter.... I think there are differences in the connectors, but have no idea what they are.

Thanks for your help


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

Can't believe no-one knows, you guys know everything


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

It's not good enough is it?

Wot's up with you lot out there, can't you answer a simple question? (What's a Truma Duomatic anyway?)

I can give you some guidance on the Propane connector. :lol: 
If it's a UK connector it'll look like the picture below with the large brass left-hand threaded nut. If it's German (you don't say where you bought the van) it'll be similar to (but not the same as) a UK Butane connection. Don't try to fit one of these to a UK propane bottle - they'll leak.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Don't know whether it helps but I did a google search and it refered me to a forum called MHF. See here

stew


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

Well it certainly helps to confuse me even further.... The duomatic that's described in the FAQ is what I have, although reading the FAQ sounds like it is effectively useless....  

So now I have no idea... I guess I should re-title my post "What gas things to use".... :? 

Is nothing in this world easy??? What do people do for gas? I am going to be looking to use my van in the UK and Europe (probably France mainly) in both the Summer and Winter (for skiing). I currently have one propane cylinder with (probably) a German connector


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Truma Adaptors*

Truma Uk sell brass adaptors to allow the use of uk propane bottles with the duomatic system - but be aware that the adaptors are quite long and may make the hoses quite tight.

Our Hymer has the duomatic l-plus system fitted - its very useful in the winter as the unions are heated so no chance of freezing - and you know when you need to change a bottle as it shows "R" on the display when it switches to the second bottle.

cheers


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Can anyone explain to the unenlightened of us what a duomatic sytstem is?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

we have the potential for two threads here. Yes Andy I think you should either rename this thread or start another with the title "what gas system do I need for what country". We have a lot of well travelled members who will offer you much advice on that but they are maybe not interest in technical questions about gas connectors.

My understanding is that in France they have their own system and we have ours as does Spain have theirs. In Spain it is very difficult to legally buy a system without a residency card. Gaslow systems etc are no good there because LPG is not readily available in Spain either. 

In this country you might need to pop into a caravan dealer and buy a regulator and a UK bottle and then when you go to France either take enough gas with you or look at a French system. Someone else will need to give you accurate advice on that since I have always taken enough gas.

stew


----------

